# Autotrail dimmer switch



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like mines goosed. Anyone know of a supplier of replacements and how to get the old one off the wall without hitting it with a mash hammer?


Cheers,

Bob


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The switches in Auto-Trails are modular units which fit into a standard grid. If you can't get a replacement from AT or more likely the price is silly, then I think CAK Tanks normally stock them.

The switch is removed by carefully prising off the bezel with a screwdriver - if you look closely, there are a couple of slots. Once the bezel is off, the switch simply unscrews.

Pomme


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

most caravan supplies palces sell the grid so you should be able to get a std switch for a temporary replacement just so it works, then try magnums, olearys, marcle and cak! all of those should be able to help out!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

many thanks guys


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i fixed mine it just needed a bit of solder on the end of coil inside the switch


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Fixed! It was the same problem as described by Ytank.

Cheers guys


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

ytank said:


> i fixed mine it just needed a bit of solder on the end of coil inside the switch


Nothing like reading a 3 year old thread to solve a current problem.

My 240v dimmer switch failed. It's a poorly designed block switch with a floating rheostat coil that trembles slightly as the van is driven.

Was advised that a replacement would cost around £40 plus pp. :lol:

A simple job to strip it down and solder the broken coil wire.

Many thanks for the solution, ytank.


----------

